

Control the Look & Feel of Form Elements with Uniform jQuery Plugin - yadirosadi
http://blogupstairs.com/framework/javascript-framework/jquery/control-the-look-feel-of-form-elements-with-uniform-jquery-plugin/
Uniform is jQuery plugin that could control the look and feel of form elements (checkboxes, drop down menus, radio buttons, file upload inputs and etc..) between all browsers. It works in sync with your real form elements to ensure accessibility and compatibility.
======
Xuzz
Is this something that anybody actually wants? The form elements are standard
in your browser, any user knows immediately what they are. Is theming them a
good thing, or just a way to make your web(site|app) "different" than everyone
else?

~~~
liuliu
Here is my problem with web browser's default form element: inconsistent in
their size. For every browser, the default size of form elements varies a few
pixels, and that causes the difference in subsequent layout etc. I guess that
is the main reason why you don't normally see much default form elements in
popular web applications.

~~~
treelovinhippie
Plus they're ugly. I just added this to a site we're building which has a
large focus on a form. The professional look of the site just skyrocketed.

------
moe
I've rarely had much luck with theming the browser widgets beyond custom
submit-buttons.

There's always a browser not playing ball, always situations where the CSS
magic interferes with the surrounding layout, always issues with dynamically
generated or loaded content (unstyled by default unless you run the magic
again on callback).

All of the issues can be work-arounded. Been there, done that. Not
recommended.

------
headsclouds
Not to be confused with Uni-Form, the "framework" for HTML forms which serves
a slightly different purpose.

<http://sprawsm.com/uni-form/>

------
drivebyacct2
Does it use jQuery UI theme support? I've been waiting for jQuery UI to finish
cloning all of the HTML form elements for some time. This could be a nice
bridge.

~~~
kellishaver
I've been waiting for the exact same thing, myself. I was just saying to a
friend the other day how nice it would be to be able to style select boxes and
file inputs with jQuery UI (and how I wish it had a color picker widget so I
wouldn't have to use a separate one, but that's another post entirely).

From what I can gather just by looking at the site, it doesn't look like it
supports jQuery UI themes, but the theme CSS for Uniforms looks fairly small
and not too terribly involved, so it shouldn't be hard to modify it to match
your chosen UI theme.

This is definitely one I'm going to keep my eye on.

